# Rainier Pharmacy from Seattle with graphic of My. Rainier



## stephengray (Jan 21, 2018)

Just added to collection, been wanting this one for a while now!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Great pictorial bottle.


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2018)

for a druggist bottles its definitely above average and nicer than most that were used


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 22, 2018)

Ooh I love that one!  I don't remember ever seeing one with local geography embossed on it.


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 23, 2018)

Great looking bottle. Has to rate as one of the best looking pharmacy bottle I have ever seen.


----------



## Benny Colson (Jan 24, 2018)

Great looking bottle.


----------



## stephengray (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks everybody. Like I said, I've been wanting this one a long time. Now, on to getting the one from California with the miner embossed on it!


----------

